# 1 month old and rolling over??!!??



## JennieyL

My callie will be 1 month tomorrow.. and yesterday I put her on her tummy for some tummy time.. I watched her for a bit because she HATES being on her tummy.. she lifted her butt and legs up in the air.. and Rolled right over.. Now.. is that normal?.. or is it really early for her to do that? I wasnt sure if it was rolling from back to tummy that is the milestone.. but she rolled from tummy to back which i am assuming is alot easier for them.. but.. now I cant leave her anywhere in fear she might roll over and off something.. (Like the couch) that she loved to sleep on..
Shes just getting so big already :(..
Her hair is growing just as much as she is *Sigh*


----------



## JennieyL

anyone?!?


----------



## sarah0108

wow thats amazing :D you should be proud.
My LO is gonna be 3 months on the 27th and she wont even lift her head off the floor :( never mind roll over, she hates being on her tummy, despite being able to sit up straight on my knee?

x x


----------



## baby D

I think that is early - clever girl! Amelia rolled back to tummy just before 4 months (i think) and can now role both ways and she is 6 months ---- and yeah they do grow so fast!


----------



## dizzyspells

My LO can roll over onto his side from his back and then back again.But he cant do it from his front yet.It is early but thats fab!!You obv have a very strong little lady!!xx


----------



## charlieann

she'll be off out the door soon!
might be little early, but maybe time to look into safety equip around home?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alex rolled over twice when he was really really young but it was because he hated being on his back!


----------



## CeliaM

Sometimes it's more of a fluke - they can do it but don't figure out that they can enough to do it regularly. 1 mo is really young, more often it's around 3-4months.


----------



## lauzliddle

My little man done it at 18 days old and done it quite regular until about 2 and a half months then just stopped and didn't do it again until 4 months then he started going both ways. Now he can crawl :) it all comes very quick.


----------



## Hevz

A couple of mine rolled from front to back when they were teeny, mostly on the bed actually, think it's coz the bed "gives" when they lean that way.

Lauren used to lie on her front, lift her legs off the floor and sort of flip over....it was amazing to watch:wacko:


Just don't leave bubs unattended anywhere like beds, couch etc. Best to plonk them on the floor....can't go anywhere then:thumbup:


----------



## JennieyL

oh yes i wont be leaving her anywhere besides on the floor. she has rolled a few times on the couch..but mainly because it is tilted backwards! haha she did this while doing tummy time on the floor!.. crazy! we will see if it is just a fluke.. We did tummy time today but she just laid there and cried.. poor girl! hahaha. she is so strong though in her crib when she is on her tummy she squirms to the top.. when i put her down near the end..and when on her tummy on tummy time she lifts her head straight up to look around!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Niamh started rolling front to back at about 2 months, but it was definitely down to balance and not a conscious effort to roll! She rolled properly at about 4 months.


----------



## Abz1982

Emma has just started rolling on to her side then back over to her back, and to her front. She is also pushing herself up if you are holding her facing you and yesterday she started liftig her legs and head and arms up when you put her on her belly - so she is like balancing on her tum. She isnt getting too frustrated yet that she cant move t get something so I am not thinking she will be off soon.


----------



## jms895

Caine rolled from front to back from a few weeks too but only just starting doing back to front after weeks and weeks of trying :D


----------



## StephanieV

my baby boy is 1 month and 5 days and has been turning over for a while already he sleeps beside me and ill put him to sleep on his back and he rolls onto his side and sleeps like that, most of the time he will be right beside me when he wakes up to eat. he has been lifting his head up since hes been born and he was born with a full head of hair and still has all of it :). ive asked my doctor and he says its usually the nutrition of the mother and how healthy she during the pregnancy is that makes the baby strong. he was 8 pounds and 2.5 ounces when he was born now he weighs 12 pounds and 15 ounces.


----------



## jenniferttc1

My lo rolled over a few times really early. First time was around 3 weeks I think. Now he rolls over the minute you put him on his belly lol but tries so hard to roll back on his tummy and can't quite master it yet.


----------



## ahcigar1

I say yes because my LOhas consistently rolled from tummy to back since 2 weeks old.


----------



## addie140910

Evy rolled a couple times quite early, but she hasn't done so again since.


----------



## sun

My LO also rolled a few times very young, but it was more fluke than anything. She was just in the right starting position and leaned the right way. She still doesn't do it on purpose LOL! My friends LO does it though - he makes his big getaway by rolling across the entire room (he's 5 months) :haha:


----------

